# Dấu hiệu sớm nhận biết bệnh tự kỷ ở trẻ, liệu trình can thiệp phù hợp



## ngoclan (26/9/19)

Tìm hiểu về các dấu hiệu và triệu chứng tự kỷ ở trẻ từ 0 đến 12 tháng tuổi để chuẩn bị cho trẻ liệu trình can thiệp sớm phù hợp nhất..
Tận mắt chứng kiến quá trình trẻ dần dần khôn lớn thực sự là một trải nghiệm không thể nào quên đối với các bậc cha mẹ. Nhưng việc một số trẻ không đạt được mốc phát triển nhất định thực sự theo dự kiến là điều khiến cho các ông bố bà mẹ phải lo lắng khôn nguôi .
Điển hình như triệu chứng rối loạn phổ tự kỷ (ASD) khi trẻ được khoảng 6-12 tháng – thậm chí triệu chứng này có thể diễn ra sớm hơn.
Thomas Frazier, Tiến sĩ, nhà tâm lý học lâm sàng, nhà nghiên cứu tự kỷ và giám đốc khoa học của Autism speaks nói. Dưới đây là những dấu hiệu sớm của bệnh tự kỷ ở trẻ sơ sinh và tại sao chẩn đoán kịp thời là chìa khóa để điều trị tình trạng này.





​*Tự kỷ là gì?*
Tự kỷ là một khuyết tật phát triển phức tạp, ảnh hưởng đến các kỹ năng và sinh hoạt đời thường như chơi, học và giao tiếp của trẻ. Có 2 2 trường hợp tự kỷ ở trẻ đó chính là phổ tự kỷ nhẹ và phổ tự kỷ nặng.
Hiện nay, các y bác sĩ vẫn không xác định được nguyên nhân chính xác gây ra bệnh tự kỷ, nhưng nguyên nhân của căn bệnh này được cho rằng do môi trường và di truyền.
Ví dụ, nếu trẻ có anh chị em mắc chứng tự kỷ, nguy cơ khiến bé mắc tự kỷ sẽ tăng lên trung bình khoảng 20%, tiến sĩ Frazier nói. Ông nói rằng các yếu tố khác bao gồm sinh non, nhẹ cân, biến chứng khi sinh nở sinh nở và có cha mẹ lớn tuổi cũng là một trong những nguy cơ gây tự kỷ ở trẻ.

*Dấu hiệu tự kỷ ở trẻ sơ sinh:*
Một số cha mẹ nhận ra dấu hiệu tự kỷ khi con họ 6-12 tháng tuổi, tùy thuộc vào các triệu chứng và mức độ nghiêm trọng của chúng. Những triệu chứng này được chuẩn đoán lên sàn bởi việc quan sát, rằng liệu bé có phản ứng với thông tin xã hội và môi trường hay không?
Trong năm đầu tiên của cuộc đời, các bé bắt đầu bập bẹ và sử dụng các cử chỉ như chỉ trỏ, bác sĩ Frazier nói thêm rằng các bé cũng có thể mỉm cười khi nhìn thấy bố mẹ hoặc khi cùng đùa giỡn với người chăm sóc chúng.
Kỹ năng giao tiếp và lắng nghe, chú ý âm thanh cũng là một trong những kỹ năng xã hội quan trọng để xác định xem liệu rằng trẻ có đang mắc tự kỷ hay không. Đôi khi bé bị tự kỷ không giao tiếp qua âm thanh hoặc đáp lại cử chỉ và có thể không phản ứng lại với những hoạt động giao tiếp xã hội thông thường.

*Những dấu hiệu ban đầu khác của bệnh tự kỷ qua từng mốc phát triển của trẻ:*
_Dấu hiệu tự kỷ sau khi trẻ được 3 tháng:_
Bé yêu không theo dõi các vật thể chuyển động bằng đôi mắt của chúng: Đây là những em bé có nguy cơ mắc bệnh tự kỷ rất cao, bác sĩ Frazier nói.
Thay vào đó, trẻ có thể bị hấp dẫn hơn bởi một thức đồ chơi, chiếc quạt trần, và đặc biệt là chúng quan sát và nhìn theo nó hằng giờ.
Trẻ không phản ứng với tiếng ồn lớn.
Trẻ không nắm và giữ đồ vật.
Không có phản xạ cười với mọi người xung quanh
Trẻ không phát ra tiếng bập bẹ.
Không chú ý và quan sát những người lạ mặt hoặc tỏ ra thờ ơ khi đến những nơi đông đúc, nơi công cộng.

_Dấu hiệu tự kỷ sau 7 tháng_
Cô ấy không quay đầu lại để tìm hiểu liệu âm thanh đó được phát ra từ đâu?
Trẻ không có bất cứ tình cảm, cảm xúc hoặc động tác gần gũi nào với bố, mẹ hoặc người chăm sóc chúng.
Trẻ hàn toàn tĩnh lặng, không cười hoặc phát ra âm thanh nào.
Trẻ không với lấy đồ vật xung quanh, không có hứng thú tìm hiểu chúng.
Bé không cố gắng thu hút sự chú ý thông qua các hành động.
Cô ấy không có hứng thú với các trò chơi như peekaboo.

_Dấu hiệu tự kỷ sau 12 tháng_
Trẻ không bò, đứng hoặc đi chập chững.
Trẻ không nói những từ đơn lẻ.

Trẻ không sử dụng những cử chỉ như vẫy tay hay lắc đầu.
Bé không chỉ vào đồ vật hoặc hình ảnh.

Điều quan trọng cần lưu ý là những tiêu chí này không phải là bằng chứng cho thấy trẻ đang mắc hội chứng tự kỷ
. Mandi Silverman, PsyD, MBA, giám đốc cấp cao của Trung tâm Tự kỷ tại Viện Tâm trí Trẻ em cho biết: "Chúng chỉ đơn giản là những tiêu chí căn bản để các y bác sĩ đánh giá và xác đinh liệu bé có mắc chứng tự kỷ hay không?

*Phải làm gì đây nếu trẻ mắc hội chứng tự kỷ?*

*



*

Nếu trẻ có dấu hiệu của tự kỷ, bác sĩ Frazier khuyên bố mẹ nên lên lịch đi khám bác sĩ nhi khoa ngay lập tức để được khám và chuẩn thật chính xác liệu trẻ có mắc hội chứng này hay không để đưa ra các phương thức can thiệp phát triển hành vi thật phù hợp.
Can thiệp sớm có thể hỗ trợ trẻ đối phó với các triệu chứng tự kỷ và thậm chí có thể giúp trẻ trở lại quá trình sinh hoạt bình thường. Điều này sẽ càng khó khăn nếu trẻ được phát hiện và can thiệp muộn.
Với những bé lớn hơn, quá trình can thiệp có thể bao gồm trị liệu ngôn ngữ, trị liệu nghề nghiệp, tư vấn sức khỏe tâm thần và bất cứ điều gì khác mà các chuyên gia tin rằng sẽ hỗ trợ tốt cho quá trình phát triển của bé.
Mục tiêu cuối cùng là "hỗ trợ giảm thiểu và giúp trẻ tự điều khiển và quản lý cơ thể của bản thân chúng, hỗ trợ chúng để chúng trở thành những nhân tố có ích cho xã hội", Silverman nói.

Người viết : MARKETING​


----------

